# California?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

who here is from ca?
please post a (general) location

im from fresno, CA 
just looking for some other people in the area
noob to darts so expect some questions...


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to live in Fresno (Clovis actually). Not sure of any local frog people there, maybe try the NorCal Froggers Group in the Regional Discussion section.


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

I am in Hollywood CA, orignally from New Orleans,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm in Bakersfield, originally from Santa Cruz (and Ohio before that).


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm in San Francisco.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Just found this...funny, I am in your city!


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

I am in So Cal. Riverside County. 

Julie


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Davis The university town


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

North County San Diego


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Orange County


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Chula Vista !


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

San Jose!


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Los Angeles


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

North County San Diego

-Rick


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I am in Costa Mesa, Ca


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool. 2 people from Orange County. I may not live there any more but it is good to now that I am in the middle of froggers from OC down to SD. 

Julie


----------



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in OC as well. (irvine)


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Los Angeles here


----------



## colis123 (Mar 25, 2009)

Originaly from San diego now in Perris near Riverside.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Located in La Verne, about 2 miles from the L.A. County fairgrounds in Pomona. So roughly 20 minutes north of Orange County and 20 minutes east of Pasadena.

Jason


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

East County, San Diego


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Im in Merced CA. Its about an Hour away from Fresno. I go there all the time!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Foothills east of Sacramento.

Deb


----------



## Fini (Sep 14, 2008)

Yuba City (just north of Sacramento)


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Rocklin (east of Sacramento)


----------



## Underoath7896 (Jun 30, 2009)

riverside county city of la quinta close to palm springs


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Underoath7896 said:


> riverside county city of la quinta close to palm springs


Your not too far from me. I'm in Mentone/Yucaipa.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful Ventura!!!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Originally from SD, North County Area. Moved to Riverside county about 3 years ago. I miss the beach! Surfer here


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

I'm located at Glendale.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Los Angeles here!


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I created a SoCal froggers group in the group section of this board. I figured it would be a great place for local froggers (Los Angeles area, Orange County, San Diego, and so on) to be able to connect with each other and local breeders etc. If you are interested in joining here it is: SoCal Froggers Group Link


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Check in with the "SCADS" folks about 7 or 8 threads down to see when they're meeting again. There are some great froggers in your area.

John


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I have spoken to a few breeders in my area and they really are great people  Unfortunately I missed the last meet but look forward to the next one. I just thought I'd make a group for ease for all the SoCal froggers to get in touch with each other.
I really dig that frog on your avatar. Excuse my beginner ignorance but what is it? 




tikifrog said:


> Check in with the "SCADS" folks about 7 or 8 threads down to see when they're meeting again. There are some great froggers in your area.
> 
> John


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I'd like to make it down there one weekend for a meeting myself. The frog is Ranitomeya summersi, or simply summersi, from Todd Kelley's line.

John


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Sacramento but specifically the Rosemont area.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Riverside County! Inland Empire. Corona!


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I'm going to add myself in if only as a one off. I'm a native San Diegan relocated to TX so that we could afford to buy a house. I do, however, make my way back home on occasion since my kid stays at my mother in laws house all summer. I'll be back in August to ostensibly visit family and bring my kid home. Really I'm going to pick up frogs from JJhuang. A womans got have her priorities you know.


----------



## Jutti (Mar 10, 2008)

Los Angeles, near Glendale and Pasadena. Nice to know there are others fairly close by! 

The Natural History Museum of Los Angeles is going to hold RAAD (Reptile and Amphibian Appreciation Day) on October 9, 2010. Local herp clubs are invited to bring animals to display and discuss their animals with the public. Last year it was lots of fun and we had a great opportunity to educate the public about our critters. I was the only one there with frogs last year. People LOVED them. We are having a planning meeting on Saturday, June 26th. As soon as I have more details I will share them. Let's get more frogs represented!


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Morgan Hill, just south of San Jose, but I'm originally from Fresno! I visit there pretty often as my Mom and my wifes family still live there.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

lemoore ca just south of fresno


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

lemoore..land of the cow... i was station at lemoore naval air station for 5 years..would never go back there thou


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Somebody should try to put together a Central Valley meet. There's a group up in the Bay area, and one in the LA/San Diego, but not in between. Anybody interested?


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I'M thinking a Central Coast meet! lol I'm in San Luis Obispo CA. Saw my first Dart frogs for sale at a pet store they where leuc. froglets 100 a piece or 175 for a pair lol.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

A central valley meet would be great. A central coast meet would be nice too, would give me a chance to get over to the coast and meet some froggers. win win


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Los Angeles County.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I know the Norcal group tends to meet in the Bay Area so a Central Valley meet up would be great. 

-Cliff

Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandiegoleu (Jun 2, 2009)

El Cajon, california


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i am in the sacramento, ca area

jamie


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Jamie. It looks like we have quite a few Sacramento folks.


----------



## azureus for life (Jun 19, 2010)

San Jose... GO SHARKS!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

San Diego (Mission Valley)


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

San Diego Chula Vista


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Riverside/ hemet


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Orange County


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

fullerton orange county


----------



## TysonUnderwood (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in Sacramento too.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Tyson. Nice to see a fellow Sacramentan on here.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Sunnyvale, just west of San Jose.


----------



## weapon_X (Aug 3, 2010)

North San Diego (Oceanside) and Orange County (Orange)


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

I work in Studio City / North Hollywood and live in Norwalk.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in Humboldt County. Seems like I'm the only one up here that's on dendroboard


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Santa Ana, Orange County.


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

Norwalk? Fullerton? 

I'm from La Mirada!!!!!


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

Grew up in whittier, and went to La Serna so I know the surrounding area pretty well still.


----------



## Natefank (Jun 10, 2010)

wow im the only one in the santa cruz area?? lucky me


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

hey i grew up in whittier too and went to la serna class of 97, i think lol


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> hey i grew up in whittier too and went to la serna class of 97, i think lol


lol class of 95 here


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Whittier CA, also went to la serna a very long time ago


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

graduated La Mirada High on 2001. Go Matadores!


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chico Area, looking to start a tank. PM me if you are up in this area.

Brian


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Long Beach.


----------



## DDean (May 16, 2007)

La Verne, California


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Chico Ca....the old party town


----------



## tfpets (Dec 11, 2010)

Chico area as well! The REAL NorCal!!


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone near La Mirada (714-562), I have 0.0.2 adult WC cobalts, and 0.0.2 CBB juvie azureus that I want to trade for 1 proven pair of tincs (preferably patricia or azureus). Anyone interested?


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

San Gabriel Valley! not much frogger around my area...


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

La, El Monte


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Placentia, in Orange County here


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

Pomona, CA and Montclair, Ca


----------



## JeepFrog707 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sacramento/Florin (Home) Humboldt County (Vacation Home) Originally from Upstate NY!


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

schegini14 said:


> Orange County


Chico Ca. norcalfrogs.com


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fremont, East Bay


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

San Jose. But I'm missing San Francisco.


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

Im in El Monte a cupple miles east of Los angeles. Anyone in the area willing to talk frogs? Maybe over some beers.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hey dude, did you see the post for the SCADS meeting? coming up next month. lotsa frog talk will happen there.

-brett


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

btcope said:


> hey dude, did you see the post for the SCADS meeting? coming up next month. lotsa frog talk will happen there.
> 
> -brett


Yes I'm gunna go but Im new and want to absorb as much as possible


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Long Beach (home)
LA (work)
Irvine (my wife's at UCI)

Ruprecht Wiedemeyer


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Born in Encinitas, went to Santa Cruz for some schooling, back home for more schooling.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Work in Irvine; live in santa ana


----------



## Pcroal1128 (May 13, 2011)

Long Beach/Orange. Just starting and starting to look for frogs now. Getting Excited! lol. Anyone around here that has available frogs or wants to help me out or know anyone who can help let me know. All help is appreciated as a newb


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dublin/SanRamon/Walnut Creek Area for the East Bay

However i just graduated from Chico State and half live up there (on weekends) still haha.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Palm Springs here ( can travel to Riverside or SD easy)


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

There will be another Southern cali dart frog meet if your interested 
check out the thread below this one called Scads 10.1.11



erlese said:


> Palm Springs here ( can travel to Riverside or SD easy)


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Chico California. norcalfrogs.com


----------



## mcnertney (Jan 25, 2011)

Claremont, San Diego


----------



## joekolko43 (Feb 21, 2012)

West los angeles


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Redlands, near Yucaipa...

I wonder how many of those that posted over the past few years on this are still in the hobby...

-Christian


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Orange co. 

I made a "here in so ca." thread last yr....


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

rain dart said:


> Orange co.
> 
> I made a "here in so ca." thread last yr....


I thought somehow my post was removed... I guess it was your thread


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

North SD county - Vista (travel to orange county often)


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

KarmaPolice said:


> North SD county - Vista (travel to orange county often)


Hey Im up in North county, and I believe Dane (junglebox) is near Vista as well. 
Hit me up if you every need anything!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Carlsbad- just west of Vista on the 78. I usually hav extra fly cultures etc if needed


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

I live in Stockton and work in the East Bay.


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

close to santa monica


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

The beautiful high desert.


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

North Lake Tahoe, CA. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nightcrawler (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in Ontario Ca


----------



## pinalj (Jul 3, 2012)

San Jose, California


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Palm Springs, CA


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sacramento, Ca


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

Fresno, Ca 

I saw a few Fresno froggers post earlier in the thread but any of those froggers still around?


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Pleasant Hill, CA

Would anyone be interested in a 1.1.0 pair of salt creeks. They are the 2012 strictly reptiles import. They haven't breed for me so they aren't proven. I am asking $500 for them which is what I paid for. PM me if you are interested. thank you for looking.


----------

